# mistake in portage

## zubator

вот тут обновился недавно через emerge --sync и решил проверить что у нас тут имеется новенького....

запускаю emerge -puD world и получаю вот что

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-uitl/kdevelop".

!!! Problem with ebuild app-doc/ebook-cpp-3.2

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

ошибку видна emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-uitl/kdevelop". <--- тут должно быть dev-util, а не uitl, но как это справить, думал поможет перестановка партежа, но нет, все так же осталось, может кто нить поможет?

Заранее благодарю.

----------

## Nelud

Сдаётся мне, что в каком-то ebuild'е неправильно в зависимостях прописан kdevelop. Может это в app-doc/ebook-cpp... Хотя я у себя посмотрел - у меня всё нормально... Если сказать emerge -pv ebook-cpp, та же самая ошибка будет?

----------

## fank

```
nano -w `equery w ebook-cpp`
```

и поправь эту досадную очепятку  :Smile: 

----------

## zubator

посмотрел в ебилде для kdevelop там не нашел не правильного нанисания util, зашел в билд ebook-cpp, там вообще

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-doc/ebook-cpp/ebook-cpp-3.2.ebuild,v 1.5 2005/01/01 13:07:40 eradicator Exp $

EBOOKNAME="cpp"

EBOOKEXT="tgz"

EBOOKVERSION="3.2"

inherit ebook

все, больше ничего нет...

поискал в билдах относящихся к kdevelop и ebook-cpp, тоже нет нигде "uitl".....есть еще предложения? хотя есть пассивный метод ожидания, пока сами исправят, но это не то

----------

## Nelud

2 fank:

Прежде чем советовать я рекомедовал бы проделать то что советуешь самому  :Wink: 

2 zubator

делаю

grep -r "dev-uitl" /usr/portage/

и ничего не получаю... Только что сделал emerge --sync - и опять ничего. Видимо у тебя старый срез

----------

## zubator

оказывается я не там смотрел, у меня в директории metadata нашлись файлики с не правильностями, причем их достаточно много.....а вот насчет обносления, вчера в 4 вечера делал последний раз

----------

## zubator

все исправил, во всех ebookaх, были ошибки, запускаю еще раз grep -r "uitl" /usr/portage, ничего не выдается, но при попытке emerge -puD world, всеравно выскакиеват ошибка..

----------

## Nelud

Поиск рулит!!!

Вначале делаем поиск по форуму по "dev-uitl".

Потом читаем английские топики, далее переходим по ссылкам на багрепорты и в конце попадаем в нужное место: Rsync mirrors feeding broken metadata , containing the "dev-uitl/kdevelop" typo

Таким образом имеем следующее: смени зеркало rsync  :Wink:  А пока можно сделать следующее:

```
rm -rf /usr/portage/metadata/cache

rm -rf /var/cache

emerge --metadata
```

----------

## zubator

да, помогло, благодарю))

будем в след раз сначала искать информацию нормально

----------

## fank

```
nano -w `equery w ebook-cpp`
```

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-doc/ebook-cpp/ebook-cpp-3.2.ebuild,v 1.5 2005/01/01 13:07:40$

EBOOKNAME="cpp"

EBOOKEXT="tgz"

EBOOKVERSION="3.2"

inherit ebook

```

читай маны и не путай людей, команда правильная и делает именно то, что я и хотел от неё, а именно показывает содержимое ебилда для ebook-cpp

а если ты про то, что это не решение данной конкретной проблемы, то, по моему опыту, в ебилдах есть куча опечаток и несоответствий, которые я всегда правлю сам, поэтому первым моим действием должен был быть просмотр скрипта, что я и посоветовал сделать. Посмотри очерёдность сообщений.

Удачи !

----------

